# Well need help



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 28, 2007)

I started my 4 year old, Jared on the Small Children's Catechism, and we have already completed the first 7 questions. Today I did the creation story. Now I know I asked you guys once before in anticipation of this moment, for some credible materials for teaching young children the faith, but alas I neglected my duties. So I ask again, please point me to some teaching materials for children 4-6 years old. I want them to be reformed but yet very engaging for the little minds.

Much thanks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2007)

Keon,

Which Catehecism are you using out of curiousity?

Opinions may differ on this but, for this age group, facts and data are the important thing for them to consume. They're going to have a hard time understanding the concepts but if you can capitalize on their memory then focus on getting them to remember the names and places of the Biblical figures. GCP is good, as Josh noted.

Sonya and I like to read from _The Child's Story Bible_ (http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...=5011&netp_id=157340&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW) written by Kathrine Vos (recognize the last name?). It tells the stories pretty accurately and we use the stories to help the children remember the characters.

Of course, there is no substitute for a father just reading the Biblical story himself. Even with GCP, I've never quite liked children's curricula when it comes to teaching the Scriptures. Some tend to steer away from some stories because they think kids can't handle them.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm not sure. What you could do is buy one that does and use a book cover.

This site shows some previous editions that don't have the graphics:

http://www.lovetolearnplace.com/Bible/Biblecurriculumsuggestions.html

You can try searching some used book sites to find them. Type "used books" in Google for some good book search engines.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, don't quote me on that. I haven't read the NT yet. I'll try to remember and check the inside. I haven't read any NT stories yet. You could still use tape and paper to cover up those portions you find impious.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 28, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Keon,
> 
> Which Catehecism are you using out of curiousity?
> 
> ...


 I am using the Small Children's Catechism Chris Schlect. The kid is blowing me away with how much he can grasp. But I guess I should have figured it out since he started beating me every now and again with the video games.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 28, 2007)

joshua said:


> Keon, check out Great Commission Publications. I believe it's a publishing arm for the Orthodox Presbyterian Church's educational resources. I use the Children's Catechism for Chloë they make available. There are other resources they have for kids there, of which I have yet to check out. But I'm certain they'd be good. Hope this helps, Sir.


Thanks for the link. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 29, 2007)

Gasp....! The link had a lamb on it - a clear violation of the 2nd Commandment! Sorry guys...just kidding.



Great stuff!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 29, 2007)

joshua said:


> Cool. So it's just the outside cover? That could be easily taken care of.




Josh:

They do sell some Vos versions without the images. I will have to think where I saw them offered. We have the version with the images and simply ripped out the pages that violated the 2nd commandment. None of the illustrations are on pages with the actual text on the other side, so it is safe.

For the cover, you can either cover it over, or take a knife and cut out the picture.


----------

